# Katzen...



## Daddel (12 Juni 2009)

Auszüge aus dem Tagebuch der Katze

Tag 5.283 meiner Gefangenschaft.
Meine Wärter versuchen weiterhin mich mit kleinen Objekten an Schnüren zu locken und zu reizen. Ich habe beobachtet wie sie sich den Bauch mit frischem Fleisch vollschlagen, während sie mir nur zerstampfte gekochte Reste von toten Tieren mit kaum definierbarem Gemüse vorsetzen. Die einzige Hoffnung die mir bleibt, ist die einer baldigen Flucht. Währenddessen erlange ich Genugtuung in dem ich das eine oder andere Möbelstück zerkratze.

Morgen werde ich mal wieder eine Zimmerpflanze fressen.
Heute habe ich es beinahe geschafft, einen Wärter durch schleichen zwischen den Beinen zu Fall zu bringen und ihn dadurch zu töten. Ich muss einen günstigen Moment abpassen, zum Beispiel wenn er sich auf der Treppe befindet. Um meine Anwesenheit abstoßender zu gestalten, zwang ich halbverdautes wieder aus meinem Magen auf einen Polstersessel. Das nächste Mal ist das Bett dran.

Mein Plan, ihnen durch den geköpften Körper einer Maus Angst vor meinen mörderischen Fähigkeiten einzuflößen ist auch gescheiter. Sie haben mich nur gelobt und mir Milchdrops gegeben. Was wiederum gut ist, weil mir davon schlecht wird.

Heute waren viele ihrer Komplizen da. Ich wurde für die Dauer deren Anwesenheit in Einzelhaft gesperrt. Ich konnte hören, wie sie lachten und aßen. Ich hörte, dass ich wegen einer "Allergie" eingesperrt wurde. Ich muss lernen, wie ich diese Technik perfektionieren und zu meinem Vorteil nutzen kann.

Die anderen Gefangen sind Weicheier und wahrscheinlich Informanten. Der Hund wird oft frei gelassen, kommt aber immer wieder freudestrahlend zurück. Er ist offensichtlich nicht ganz dicht. Der Vogel dagegen ist garantiert ein Spion. Er spricht oft und viel mit den Wärtern. Ich glaube, dass er mich genauestens beobachtet und jeden meiner Schritte meldet. Da er sich in einem Stahlverschlag befindet, kann ich nicht an ihn ran. Aber ich habe Zeit. Mein Tag wird kommen....
_________________________________________________________________
Wie verabreiche ich einer Katze eine Pille ?

1. Nehmen Sie die Katze in die Beuge Ihres linken Armes, so als ob Sie ein Baby halten. Legen Sie den rechten Daumen und Mittelfinger an beiden Seiten des Mäulchens an und üben Sie sanften Druck aus, bis die Katze es öffnet. Schieben Sie die Pille hinein und lassen Sie die Katze das Mäulchen
schließen.

2. Sammeln Sie die Pille vom Boden auf und holen Sie die Katze hinterm Sofa vor. Nehmen Sie sie wieder auf den Arm und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang.

3. Holen Sie die Katze aus dem Schlafzimmer und schmeißen Sie die angesabberte Pille weg.

4. Nehmen Sie eine neue Pille aus der Verpackung, die Katze erneut auf den Arm und halten Sie Tatzen mit der linken Hand fest. Zwingen Sie den Kiefer auf und schieben Sie die Pille in den hinteren Bereich des Mäulchens. Schließen Sie es und zählen Sie bis 10.

5. Angeln Sie die Pille aus dem Goldfischglas und die Katze von der Garderobe. Rufen Sie Ihren Mann aus dem Garten.

6. Knien Sie sich auf den Boden und klemmen Sie die Katze zwischen die Knie. Halten Sie die Vorderpfoten fest. Ignorieren Sie das Knurren der Katze. Bitten Sie Ihren Mann, den Kopf der Katze festzuhalten und ihr ein Holzlineal in den Hals zu schieben. Lassen Sie die Pille das Lineal runterkullern und reiben Sie anschließend den Katzenhals.

7. Pflücken Sie die Katze aus dem Vorhang. Nehmen Sie eine neue Pille aus der Packung. Notieren Sie sich, ein neues Lineal zu kaufen und den Vorhang zu flicken.

8. Wickeln Sie die Katze in ein großes Handtuch. Drapieren Sie die Pille in das Endstück eines Strohhalmes. Bitten Sie Ihren Mann, die Katze in den Schwitzkasten zu nehmen, so dass lediglich der Kopf durch die Ellenbogenbeuge guckt. Hebeln sie das Katzenmäulchen mit Hilfe eines Kugelschreibers auf und pusten Sie die Pille in ihren Hals.

9. Überprüfen Sie die Packungsbeilage um sicher zu gehen, dass die Pille für Menschen harmlos ist. Trinken Sie ein Glas Wasser, um den Geschmack loszuwerden. Verbinden Sie den Arm Ihres Mannes und entfernen Sie das Blut aus dem Teppich mit kaltem Wasser und Seife.

10. Holen Sie die Katze aus dem Gartenhäuschen des Nachbarn. Nehmen Sie eine neue Pille. Stecken Sie die Katze in einen Schrank und schließen Sie die Tür in Höhe des Nackens, so dass der Kopf herausschaut. Hebeln Sie das Mäulchen mit einem Dessert-Löffel auf. Flitschen Sie die Pille mit einem Gummiband in den Rachen.

11. Holen Sie einen Schraubenzieher aus der Garage und hängen Sie die Tür zurück in die Angeln. Legen Sie kalte Kompressen auf Ihr Gesicht und überprüfen Sie das Datum Ihrer letzten Tetanusimpfung. Werfen Sie Ihr blutgesprenkeltes T-Shirt weg und holen Sie eine neues aus dem Schlafzimmer.

12. Lassen Sie die Feuerwehr die Katze aus dem Baum auf der
gegenüberliegenden Straße holen. Entschuldigen Sie sich beim Nachbar, der in den Zaun gefahren ist, um der Katze auszuweichen. Nehmen Sie die letzte Pille aus der Packung.

13. Binden Sie die Vorder- und Hinterpfoten der Katze mit Wäscheleine zusammen. Knüpfen Sie sie an die Beine des Esstisches. Ziehen Sie sich Gartenhandschuhe über, öffnen Sie das Mäulchen mit Hilfe eines Brecheisens. Stopfen Sie die Pille hinein, gefolgt von einem großen Stück Filetsteak.
Halten Sie den Kopf der Katze senkrecht und schütten sie Wasser hinterher, um die Pille herunter zu spülen.

14. Lassen Sie sich von Ihrem Mann ins Krankenhaus fahren. Sitzen Sie still, während der Arzt Finger und Arm näht und Ihnen die Pille aus dem rechten Auge entfernt. Halten Sie auf dem Rückweg am Möbelhaus und bestellen Sie einen neuen Tisch.


----------



## Katzun (12 Juni 2009)

das "Wie verabreiche ich einer Katze eine Pille ?" ist so geil, habe tränen gelacht:thumbup:


----------

